# Melomel question



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2013)

Do melomel's go dry? I made a first attempt at making a jam melomel. I used 2400 ml Raspberry jam and 24 ml honey which brought the SG to 1.090. I used Lalven E118 yeast (it's what I had on hand) I pitched it on July 9 and it's still sitting at 1.010


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 22, 2013)

It should. I made a dragon blood melomel and used that same yeast. SG was 1.085 and it went dry. I wonder if you need some yeast nutrient to help things along. 
I am sure more experienced "melomel'ers" will chime in here.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks. I did add 2 tsp of yeast nutrient at intervals during the first few days. Should I add more?I should also add that this was for 2 gal.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure about more. I am not one that adds it in intervals. I have never had a ferment issue that I needed to do that. I add it in the beginning, and so far, that has always worked out for me.
Sorry I don't have more for you, I am sure someone will hop in here about adding more nutrient.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, melomels can and often do go dry. The dryness or lack of residual sugar is a function of the ABV, type of sugars used ( not usually an issue in mead/wine unless we are speaking of braggots), nutrient availability, and yeast choice. Looking at the details you have provided I see no reason why your mead should not eventually go dry unless it gets stalled out for one reason or the other.

How long has it been sitting at 1.010? What kind of yeast nutrient did you use? Did you sulphite or sorbate the mead? Just estimating from your SG and current gravity I have you sitting around 10%, well within the range of the EC-1118. It is possible it ran out of nutrients, however, this late in the fermentation I am not sure how well using non-organic nutrients would help.. But, it might be worth a try.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2013)

it's been sitting at 1.010 for about 3 weeks .I used 1/8 tsp K-meta at the start.I threw in a tsp of yeast energizer 5 days ago and a pinch more k-meta .Should I just sit on it a few more weeks and see what happens?


----------



## SouthernChemist (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this a gallon sized batch? More than likely the yeast gave up fermentation, and it this point it might be difficult to get it started.

And, not that it matters, did you only add 24 mL of honey?


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 22, 2013)

It might be you are overdoing it on the kmeta.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 22, 2013)

It's for 2 gallons. I added 1/8 tsp(k-meta) at the start and maybe 1/16 a week ago. Southernchemist: yes thats all the honey I added because that brought my SG to 1.090 and I didn't really want to go higher. So am I stuck?


----------



## Arne (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll almost bet if you keep more k-meta away from it and let it sit, it will ferment on down. I have had meads that really get slow when they get close to being done. Put it away for a month, then check again. See what happens. Arne.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep, if that does not work lets talk about making a rescue pitching of ec1118


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 23, 2013)

ok thanks guys. I'll leave it for a month.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 23, 2013)

You could also try raising the temp on it if its on the cold side of things.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 23, 2013)

Stuck fermentations are more common with honey wines. This is usually due to lack of nutrients. Not all honeys are the same and they sometimes seem to inhibit the yeast. You may want to aerate to blow off the SO2 and reinoculate with a good working yeast starter to get it to finish.

On the other hand, if you like it at that sweetness level, let it clear. If it doesn't start fermenting again, stabilize it and go.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 24, 2013)

I definitely like my wines dry. So should I wait and if it doesn't go down aerate and go with a yeast starter or should I just go for it now?


----------



## GreginND (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, you can wait and see. It will be fine if the wine is in a topped up carboy. If it was my batch, I'd be more proactive to get he thing going again. Get a good working yeast starter going. If you do some searching you can find information about preparing a starter. I would do this rather than add dormant dry yeast. That way you know you have a good population of active live yeast. Right before adding it I would splash rack the wine to give it a little air. At this point I don't think you want to aerate it too much.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 24, 2013)

okay, I'm going to make a 1 quart yeast starter using some of the wine. Then tomorrow I'll back splash and add half the starter, wait then add the other half. Does this sound right?


----------



## brian1947 (Aug 26, 2013)

I made Saskatoon Berry Mead 2 years ago. I started it at 1.100. It stuck at 1.005 then I added more yeast nutrient and a new package of yeast. It went to 1.000 and stuck again. I bottled it and it started working in the cellar. I now have a sparkling melomel. It is quite good. 
Brian


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 26, 2013)

If mine went to 1.00 I could probable handle it but mine's stuck at 1.010 which is waaay too sweey for this kid


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Getting a 1.010 strated again will be hard considering you adding K meta. Add the mead to an active culture not an active to the mead and add it slow over a period of day Or Start a all new batch and add it to new batch during fermentation. Youn get twice as much that way


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I'm trying a batch of yeast where I'm going to keep feeding the active yeast a pint of must at a time to see if it keeps going. If that fails I'll try another batch of melomel and combine the two. I'm really just hoping to get this one going again though


----------

